# End of the Pratt City Bottling Co, Al



## Rltide55 (May 27, 2020)

Hey folks, I am recently retired from the Fire Dept and started the hobby of metal detecting and bottle collecting. I love history and reading up on the bottles I have found or purchased . Here is a interesting article about the famous Pratt City Bottling Co near Birmingham, Al dated December 24th , 1909 Christmas Eve Hope you can read the small print . Note they are selling a Hutchinson and Crown Top table and one black horse


----------



## Skadman4 (May 30, 2020)

Looks like the lawyer was well established. If related, the family business is still going here in Alabama. Very cool article, I love the broad descriptions of content. It's so simple compared to the way this would be worded nowadays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2020)

Rltide55 said:


> Hey folks, I am recently retired from the Fire Dept and started the hobby of metal detecting and bottle collecting. I love history and reading up on the bottles I have found or purchased . Here is a interesting article about the famous Pratt City Bottling Co near Birmingham, Al dated December 24th , 1909 Christmas Eve Hope you can read the small print . Note they are selling a Hutchinson and Crown Top table and one black horse View attachment 207895


Welcome to antique-bottles RItide 55. Hutch bottling table would be great to have. Selling a brown mare also to go with the black horse. I like the auction is called a public out-cry. Cool history, thanks for the article. My uncle just retired from the fire department also. He also loved to do tree climbing to do tree servicing. He doesn't do either anymore as expected. Glad to hear you are keeping busy/active collecting and detecting. Just great! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

